# Where is the best place to inject into the quad??!! And does this trick work?



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Going to do quads 2mrw as I've had enough of glutes and shaking hands!

However when searching about there seems to be a few different places to inject into the quad, where is the best place?

I've heard a easy way to do it is to put ure hands in ure pockets of ure jeans, stretch out your fingers and it's where the tip of ure ring finger lies is the place to inject??? What u lot make of that1 lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I just done that! Tip of the index finger is exactly where I last shot up like a junkie:lol:


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Index or ring finger?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just inject right in the middle of your hip and your knee. I prefer closer to the knee though.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i was told to prod around your upper outer quad until you feel the most numb part and inject there


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

rav lad, you look like youve put a decent amount of size on, what u on?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

6-8 inches up from the knee, right in the middle.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

When doing quads I usually find the mid point between my knee and my hip then inject slightly above the mid point.. something like this; http://www.howtodoinjections.com/IM/quads.html


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Outer lateral part of the thigh about 3/4 up from the knee.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i was told to prod around your upper outer quad until you feel the most numb part and inject there


Good idea makes sense, most numb part = least nerves


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> rav lad, you look like youve put a decent amount of size on, what u on?


Tren test300 by pc and dbol 40mg ed by pc and 0.5 adex eod

Only on week 2 ATM so guessing everything is down to the dbol, have only increased by 5lb tho since day 1 as I'm on a very strict lean growth diet! Vascularity has increased the most with veing along specialy the biceps region becoming way more pronounced.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i do the finger thing like you said but then i d the same finger stretch from my knee and the mid point between the 2 stretches is where i go if that makes any sense


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Okay so half way between hip and knee! But what about placement should I do in the middle or outer quad?

T minus 30mins till injection!


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Outer


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

what he said^^^^^


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Kool


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hate quads with a passion, glutes all the way lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Quads are so easy - less chance of moving, painless for me as well.

Follow the advice for placement above and outer quad the whole time.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Went smoothly much less shaking of the hands! Pushed it in about 1.1 out of the 1.25 inches to the outer quad. Didn't aspirate don't know y I don't do It just don't like it and I feel like I can tell wen I I've hit a vein so I just push it in a bit more or pull it out a bit depending how far in I've already gone.

Will report back in 24hrs to this thread to say how the PIP is.


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Look forward to see if there is any PIP. I'm also looking to open up my quads.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Fuk me woken up early due to the pain! This is worser than glutes as now I find it extremely difficult to walk! With glutes it was hard to sit. I can't bend my knee fully at all and my quad is killing lol

It's defo the gear, pro Chems trentest300 Definate isn't a pain free formula for me!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Just rubbed some iburofen gel onto my quad, will take some iburofen caps with my next meal, any other suggestions?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Just thinking here, could the fact that I don't inject air into the vial before drawing the gear have an effect on pip due to pressure? Or does that have nothing to do with it?, that's just done for ease of drawing into barrel right?


----------



## ramanm (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't my first Pro Chem T300 jab yesterday in quad. only had a little bit of PIP this morning but thought it would be a lot worse considering it was my first jab.

Maybe it is the gear mate.....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im only a beginer but i cant see for the life of me why you want want to go from glutes to quads due to the pip?

I went the other way and ill never do quads again


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Im only a beginer but i cant see for the life of me why you want want to go from glutes to quads due to the pip?
> 
> I went the other way and ill never do quads again


Did u read the post from the beginning? Glutes were give me bad pip which thought was down to shaking hands becuase of the awarkward position


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Should I try stretching the quad out (bending the knee as much as possible) to loosen the muscle up? I think it's got all stiffen and seized up as leg has been straight all night while sleeping.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> Should I try stretching the quad out (bending the knee as much as possible) to loosen the muscle up? I think it's got all stiffen and seized up as leg has been straight all night while sleeping.


Sorry bud i sort of scanned the first post

IME the first time you inject your quad you will have pip for about 4/5 days, then it gets easier


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hot bath/shower... do you warm the gear up first?... will help it dissapate in to the muscle... the heat will help it dissapate too... might be technique too bud? dunno how long you been jabbing


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Yer warm up the gear on some warm/hot water.

Yer I'm new to it only 5th jab and all have had pip! I also leave the needle in the site for an extra 15seconds after as I heard this help to disperse the oil around. Should I just pull it straight out?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I normally leave it in for a bit, then slowly pull it out and put wipe on it for a bit, then bobs your uncle... just give it time mate if your that new to it, when I first started I got immense pip in legs, couldnt take a **** without the pain but now I just do glutes, its prob due to virgin muscle mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

did quad for my first jab monday, still got PIP today lol, i know the exact feeling your on about rav. Apparently its cos you've opened up a new site and shouldnt be as bad next time


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> did quad for my first jab monday, still got PIP today lol, i know the exact feeling your on about rav. Apparently its cos you've opened up a new site and shouldnt be as bad next time


That's what I thought about my glutes when I started them but they got worse each time! I think I might have to put this down to the gear! Will buy test and tren separate next time rather than this blend


----------



## claytonbarresse (Sep 15, 2011)

If you go on utube and ask where in quads to inject steroids you will find plenty of examples. One or two are dr. showing their patients where. The doctors method I use is one that said to draw an imaginary line on the top of your leg from knee cap to top of leg and another line perpendicular to the first at the half way point between knee and top of leg. You want to shoot in the center of the quadrant closest to your ass. Really anywhere in that quadrant should be ok but center is safest according to the doc. Worked for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jimm (Apr 7, 2012)

I am no expert as my mrs injects me, she's a midwife and injects 20+ times a day so good at it. I've never had pip yet and been on cycle for 5 weeks, my **** is a little tender after sometimes so I am going for my quads now, my girlfriend doesn't put the needle in very fast and injects , sometimes it feels like a dead leg for a min or so then ok,I can ask her for tips


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Just go right through the IT Band... It's a great sensation! Lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

spotinjections.com or the stickies on here are very good


----------

